# NGD: Axe FX 3



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Yes I just whirlwinded to TO to get it. Beats watching TV for 4 hours.










I plugged it in to the powercab to make sure everything's good, and got some sound. I'll plug it into axe edit tomorrow and see what I can whip up.

Looking forward to basically rebuilding my rig, but lighter and in one place. Expect some clips once I get something I like going. I've watched a few YT videos (thanks Leon Todd) and I'm on my second read of the manual as well.

Might see about tone matching my recorded dirty and clean tones too.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Have fun. _That's_ a good way to while away a few cold winter weeks or months.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Looking forward to your tones and opinion on it. Is that 3 or 4U? Things a monster. Looks like a SAN I used to work with.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> Looking forward to your tones and opinion on it. Is that 3 or 4U? Things a monster. Looks like a SAN I used to work with.


It's a 3U, previous gens were 2U i believe.

Only 4 hourd and 15 minutes of work left...


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

If you are going "FRFR" you should try the Friedman ASC-10. Absolutely the best speaker I've ever tried if you're using a modeller.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

pat6969 said:


> If you are going "FRFR" you should try the Friedman ASC-10. Absolutely the best speaker I've ever tried if you're using a modeller.


Already have the powercab+ 112. I've read some less than stellar remarks on the Friedmans, oddly enough. Budget was my main concern on the first FRFR foray though.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Wut kinda toobz duzzit yoose? 

Congrats, bud. You've been planning this a long time!


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Budda said:


> Already have the powercab+ 112. I've read some less than stellar remarks on the Friedmans, oddly enough. Budget was my main concern on the first FRFR foray though.


Ya, I did to, but there's also a ton of good reviews. Glad I tried it, beat out the other 10 I tried, including the Powercab+, Matrix, Xitone, and CLR. Sounds more like a traditional guitar cab than most.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I bet you can get good laser sounds out of that!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Congrats!

Can it do a medium dark roast, cream and 1 1/2 sugars?
That is the amp I'm waiting for.

ENJOY!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

greco said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Can it do a medium dark roast, cream and 1 1/2 sugars?
> That is the amp I'm waiting for.
> ...


And Solitaire.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

pat6969 said:


> Ya, I did to, but there's also a ton of good reviews. Glad I tried it, beat out the other 10 I tried, including the Powercab+, Matrix, Xitone, and CLR. Sounds more like a traditional guitar cab than most.


If I wanted it to sound like a traditional guitar cab, I'd use the Line 6 speaker models. Or my 412 haha.



RBlakeney said:


> I bet you can get good laser sounds out of that!


It's on the list!



greco said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Can it do a medium dark roast, cream and 1 1/2 sugars?
> That is the amp I'm waiting for.
> ...


Hopefully next firmware update. I'm waiting too!



Sneaky said:


> And Solitaire.


I would not be surprised if it was snuck in there.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Budda said:


> If I wanted it to sound like a traditional guitar cab, I'd use the Line 6 speaker models. Or my 412 haha.


Ya, I guess. Just trying to give you some insight after my 7 years in the modelling game. Good luck to you.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Budda said:


> If I wanted it to sound like a traditional guitar cab, I'd use the Line 6 speaker models. Or my 412 haha.


My preference is still through an actual guitar cab, with speaker sim turned off. 

At home I do play through good near-field monitors (studio setup) or my Meyer-speakered PA in the jam room, both superior FRFR systems that I wouldn't be able to easily duplicate on stage (without dropping $10K on Meyer monitors or something crazy like that). While there is some advantage with FRFR/PA reproduction systems to allow switching amp and cab models, I just don't hear enough advantage playing live to go that way, considering the cost of a good FRFR/PA box. It sure is handy to send to cab-processed sound to FOH though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I may try the speaker sims tonight, but frankly leaving it FRFR and letting the fractal do its thing has sounded better without tweaks than the LT did with the same frfr settings.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Congrats, man. That should be a lot of fun.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

Budda said:


> Already have the powercab+ 112. I've read some less than stellar remarks on the Friedmans, oddly enough. Budget was my main concern on the first FRFR foray though.


Nice to see you using the III! Great unit! Hope you got a great deal on it. 

I initially had the Line6 PC+ last year but I found it to not quite loud enough for a backline setup in a larger venue. If you are just using it for your personal monitor and running to FOH, then all good. IT has a fantastic feature set on it and I did like how it sounded. 

I had both an ASC-10 and an ASM-10. Both are great and sounded slightly better than the PC+ in some ways, but again for a backline, you would need something more powerful. I think the 12 could be fine however, that thing weights like 55lbs and is the most awkward beast to carry around!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

PBGas said:


> Nice to see you using the III! Great unit! Hope you got a great deal on it.
> 
> I initially had the Line6 PC+ last year but I found it to not quite loud enough for a backline setup in a larger venue. If you are just using it for your personal monitor and running to FOH, then all good. IT has a fantastic feature set on it and I did like how it sounded.
> 
> I had both an ASC-10 and an ASM-10. Both are great and sounded slightly better than the PC+ in some ways, but again for a backline, you would need something more powerful. I think the 12 could be fine however, that thing weights like 55lbs and is the most awkward beast to carry around!


I felt I got a decent price - far lower than the only other used one I had seen up to that point! It's always a bit surprising to hear 200W+ 112's can't quite carry a backline, but as someone used to a 412 it makes sense.

My original plan was the seymour duncan powerstage 700 and my 412, and then I realized I don't want to carry my 412 haha.

We'll see how things shake out once I'm in a band again, but for recording and home noodling it's perfect.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

I think you are the one who snapped this deal just before me, The kijiji guys told me that some guys from far west will come and pick it up! Congrats man


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

metallica86 said:


> I think you are the one who snapped this deal just before me, The kijiji guys told me that some guys from far west will come and pick it up! Congrats man


The Kijiji listing for Pickering? This one's from Ottawa. I did message the kijiji guy (no idea if this one was listed) about his FC6 though - he's asking new price minus shipping and taxes...

I was content with the sounds, and then I tried messing with the Air parameter. Oh! I'm no longer home alone, so I will have to wait til tomorrow to try it with my bass preset.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Oh sorry bro, no other guys from Toronto, yes the one from Pickering is a bit too much lol


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

metallica86 said:


> Oh sorry bro, no other guys from Toronto, yes the one from Pickering is a bit too much lol


I don't even know what he's asking. There was one in KW for $3K (brand new price) - newp.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

How do you like the axe so far? I was thinking to grab one and be done with but the problem is the speaker. The new tonemaster is really caught my ear and eye! But again I still need to build a pedalboard with it


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

metallica86 said:


> How do you like the axe so far? I was thinking to grab one and be done with but the problem is the speaker. The new tonemaster is really caught my ear and eye! But again I still need to build a pedalboard with it


Having a blast and barely scraped the possibilities. I have to adapt to channels after x/y states on the fx8.

There's a few factory presets that are useful, and leon todd puts all his 5 minute tone presets in axechange.

I had a little breakthrough tonight with the air parameter. I expect many more aha moments.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

metallica86 said:


> tonemaster has really caught my ear and eye!


WARNING...minor derail.

Which ToneMaster...Twin or Deluxe?


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

greco said:


> WARNING...minor derail.
> 
> Which ToneMaster...Twin or Deluxe?


The deluxe! I did play almost everyweek at my local L&M but at 1k plus tax is just a bit too much, I think if they priced at 800$can, it will sell like a ton. I did try Katana and hated it, people love them but I can’t deal with the sterling top end sound...
Helix sound good and ok price but again their Marshall model just a bit less organic than the axe. I had the ax8 for a while and sold it (quit the band).
Rabbit hole here I come again


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I thought about running the 3 into a TM twin. But I still dont want to lift stuff if I can help it - which will also influence racking decisions.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

Budda said:


> I felt I got a decent price - far lower than the only other used one I had seen up to that point! It's always a bit surprising to hear 200W+ 112's can't quite carry a backline, but as someone used to a 412 it makes sense.
> 
> My original plan was the seymour duncan powerstage 700 and my 412, and then I realized I don't want to carry my 412 haha.
> 
> We'll see how things shake out once I'm in a band again, but for recording and home noodling it's perfect.


Sounds like a plan! I know exactly what you mean with the full tube amp and 412. I will say that I've had my III for more than a year and a half now and it just continues to amaze me. The thing with the powercab is that you can just tilt it up and in front of you for an instant monitor while you go to FOH. 

I was looking at the line6 212 powercab plus recently. Not overly heavy (and no where near a 412 for weight!) and easy enough for me to take to my gigs. Stereo is a bonus but not a necessity. 

I'm trying to reduce what I bring these days and I really don't want to be using a bunch of different pieces of gear. I'd rather focus on the one thing, know it super well and use it to it's full extent.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@PBGas nailed my thoughts exactly haha. I have considered the headrush for stereo, but at the end of the day I can just record in stereo and enjoy the effects in headphones. Speaking of, I probably need to pick up another 1/8" to 1/4" adapter...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Man, I keep going to bed late now. Guitar, am I right?


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks like the FM3 is ready to start shipping possibly by weeks end. I've been humming and hawing about buying it when it starts to ship. Decisions.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

I do wish I got on that blasted FM3 list earlier but oh well. I hope you were smart and are early on the list, Pat! 

Also jealous of that Axe III, definitely gonna keep on thinking about it. Do you find yourself having to tweak a lot? I’ve heard the III is less tweak-reliant than the II (I had a 2XL).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

DC23 said:


> I do wish I got on that blasted FM3 list earlier but oh well. I hope you were smart and are early on the list, Pat!
> 
> Also jealous of that Axe III, definitely gonna keep on thinking about it. Do you find yourself having to tweak a lot? I’ve heard the III is less tweak-reliant than the II (I had a 2XL).
> 
> ...


Within the first couple hours. Not sure that will even make the first wave of units being shipped. I was on the AX8 wait list later on day one, think I waited about 4-5 months. LOL. I'm using a Mini Jubilee right now with a Suhr RLIR and loving it. Used modellers for about 7 years and really didn't use much more than a clean and dirty preset. Got me thinking why I use one in the first place. They're cool to mess around with though.

Might buy it and flip it. I'm sure they'll be guys Jones-ing for one.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

DC23 said:


> I do wish I got on that blasted FM3 list earlier but oh well. I hope you were smart and are early on the list, Pat!
> 
> Also jealous of that Axe III, definitely gonna keep on thinking about it. Do you find yourself having to tweak a lot? I’ve heard the III is less tweak-reliant than the II (I had a 2XL).
> 
> ...


Not really. I lowcut and highcut, mess with the eq to fit the guitar (sc's and hb's) and gain to taste. I could sink a lot of time into IRs but I havent.

I have spent a few hours trying various presets, some are pretty wild.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

The York Audio IRs sound stellar from what I’ve been told, although I haven’t tried them myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ya, IR's were the rabbit hole for me when I was using digital gear. It got to the point I sold it all and bought an amp! I have thousands of IR's and I was always looking for one that was better. I bet I spent $1000 on IR packs, damn!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

DC23 said:


> The York Audio IRs sound stellar from what I’ve been told, although I haven’t tried them myself.


York, Austin Buddy and ML all have good reputations. Fortunately they are also the primary IR creators for the 3.



pat6969 said:


> Ya, IR's were the rabbit hole for me when I was using digital gear. It got to the point I sold it all and bought an amp! I have thousands of IR's and I was always looking for one that was better. I bet I spent $1000 on IR packs, damn!


Having just gotten out of "if it isn't for the band, you don't need it" gear choices, I've gotten quite good at set-and-forget once I've found something I like.

I'm picking up a 4U gator rack on Sunday afternoon so this thing will have a proper home.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

I can buy a mint axe fx3 for 2500$, do you guys think its good price? I was on fm3 list same day as well...


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

It’s about the going rate. Depending on where you’re located it could be $2800-3100 new so only you can decide if you’re cool with that difference


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

metallica86 said:


> I can buy a mint axe fx3 for 2500$, do you guys think its good price? I was on fm3 list same day as well...


You might be able to do better. I paid less and I was very surprised lol. Given before taxes and shipping (sorry first owner not sorry) they are $2800 ish and used is usually 80% or less of new for mint condition.



DC23 said:


> It’s about the going rate. Depending on where you’re located it could be $2800-3100 new so only you can decide if you’re cool with that difference
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$3400 to SWO after all is said and done.


----------



## DC23 (Mar 28, 2014)

Wow HST is brutal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

DC23 said:


> Wow HST is brutal!


It's the shipping too. Since they're based in NH and I've been there often, I was expecting no sales tax. Since it's an out of state purchase, the tax comes in. Briefly debated having my friend in NH buy it, but then it would have to go through him for any warranty work. I feel as though I lucked out with my purchase, and I'll take the W.

I was going to buy a brand new one, but even with a US address it was still more than I had budgeted.

Someone on the FAS forum is cloning H9 sounds to axe fx 3 settings. I'm about to try out his Black Hole (Space) preset. There's a lot of smart and helpful people on that forum (some loons to, as is the internet).


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Seems another ad came up, asking for 2600$ firm and his FC6 is $650, kinda high price no? 
Hope to get one for 2200$, if not I gonna buy the FM3 new and the Podgo in March, plenty of toys to mess around


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

metallica86 said:


> Seems another ad came up, asking for 2600$ firm and his FC6 is $650, kinda high price no?
> Hope to get one for 2200$, if not I gonna buy the FM3 new and the Podgo in March, plenty of toys to mess around


High price depends on how badly you want one haha. I asked about his FC6 - he's asking the new price less taxes and shipping, which I'm not into. Still going to get an MC6 eventually.

Post a WTB - that's how I found mine. I didn't state a price but it may help find a better deal.

In the meantime, I didn't figure out how to import the block (not a preset) and I made this instead:


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsears-was-here%2Fjazzmaster-and-ac20

Only tweaks were putting the delay in front of the amp (and turning it on), as well as increasing the input trim on the lead line to make it stand out a little bit more. The bass is my clean bass preset with my Aerodyne.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Guy in Edmonton had an FC6 listed on Kijiji for $350. Was on there for about a month. Kicking myself for not buying it.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Sounds great @Budda ! I caught your reference to the Fractal forum to kinda see what's up with this unit. No plans to get one but I figured it's worth checking out to see where Digital has gotten to since I checked out of that game. Pretty eye opening stuff going on there. Also caught on to the band Intervals after seeing Aaron Marhall's rig rundown posted by someone in a thread. Pretty fantastic what you can do with the units as a gigging musician and in the studio. I'm pretty impressed.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@Dorian2 There's a preset (I think it's factory?) called [email protected] runner - the routing is bananas, as is the sound. May have to make a clip of that one next haha. It's nice to have options!


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hey @Budda how you amplify it with the band or jam situation? Also need a footswitch and a case too right?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

metallica86 said:


> Hey @Budda how you amplify it with the band or jam situation? Also need a footswitch and a case too right?


I have a line 6 powercab+ 112. 300W of solid state juice. Since I'm no longer in a post-hardcore band, I don't need to be 125dB.

4U case being picked up in two days, and whether or not you need a footswitch depends on what you want to do with it. I could treat it like a real amp and just roll my volume back for cleans and turn up/switch pickups for leads. I won't, but I could.

the MC6 is probably smaller than the strymon bigsky I used to own. 2 IEC cables, an XLR for 3->cab, 15ft cable for the guitar, adapter for the MC6 isn't much after lugging a bi-amp setup + board.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

How do you like the Line6 PC+? I can snag a Line6 PC (not plus version) for a good price, it's light too.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

metallica86 said:


> How do you like the Line6 PC+? I can snag a Line6 PC (not plus version) for a good price, it's light too.


I've only used it in my basement thus far, but I'm digging it. With the helix, the built in speaker sims helped me get a high gain tone I liked. With the III, I leave it flat and let Fractal do the heavy lifting. Haven't tried it in a jam situation yet.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

Budda, 

I picked up the 212 Powercab + this morning. It is absolutely fabulous! Lots of bottom end, the weight of it is not offensive at all and the handle placement is perfect. I like the fact that it is ported as well. 
Using it next week at a gig out of town. I have my direct board that I ran into it as well and that sounded amazing with this setup in stereo. Very cool! For higher gain patches though, the stereo wide feature doesn’t work as well, I left it quite low and I found it to be very cab-like. Super happy with this setup. Easy to hookup and tear down. Out 1 and 2 from Axe III to Powercab and out 3 to FOH.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@PBGas nice stuff!

I made @Adcandour smile when I brought the rig over tonight, so it's doing something right lol.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

PBGas said:


> Budda,
> 
> I picked up the 212 Powercab + this morning. It is absolutely fabulous! Lots of bottom end, the weight of it is not offensive at all and the handle placement is perfect. I like the fact that it is ported as well.
> Using it next week at a gig out of town. I have my direct board that I ran into it as well and that sounded amazing with this setup in stereo. Very cool! For higher gain patches though, the stereo wide feature doesn’t work as well, I left it quite low and I found it to be very cab-like. Super happy with this setup. Easy to hookup and tear down. Out 1 and 2 from Axe III to Powercab and out 3 to FOH.


Did you buy it new? I saw it was $1800 on L&M site.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Finally watched a video on the FW 12 beta. They've now made a "stack" mode for the reverb and delay blocks as well as the hold function. Holy hell it's cool. I'm gonna have to update soon!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Yeah, so far the best feel/tone I've heard out a unit like this.

It really scratched an itch.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

pat6969 said:


> Did you buy it new? I saw it was $1800 on L&M site.


Yup! I had returned a bunch of gear that I had so it was basically a straight return and ended up taking care of the cost of this new.
The Axe III sounds fabulous through it. 

A few years back I had a Helix Rack and control that I was using with 4CM. I never really used the models with it at the time, only the effects. I liked it a lot. At this point, I finally ended up selling the leftover pedals from my board and bought a used Helix Rack and control from a friend of mine who wants it gone! He has barely used it so this will be a second rig for me to run through it. I think I saved about a grand on the package. I did this as I finally tried my Helix Native plugin that I got years back. It sounded great and was super easy to get solid tones from. 

I have each of these in SKB 4U shallow roto racks so they are easy to pack up and go for gigs. 

The great thing is that I can leave both plugged into the new 212 powercab and pick either to use whenever inspiration strikes.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> Yeah, so far the best feel/tone I've heard out a unit like this.
> 
> It really scratched an itch.


The FM3 has your name on it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

And FW12 just got released. Excited to play with it tonighf!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Just geeky curiosity here. Are the Firmware updates on these units a combination of added effects/amp sims or are they typically tweaks to an otherwise stable system? Or is it more of a combination of the 2?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> Just geeky curiosity here. Are the Firmware updates on these units a combination of added effects/amp sims or are they typically tweaks to an otherwise stable system? Or is it more of a combination of the 2?


Usually a combo. I dont know how they are so frequent either. Cliff must barely sleep.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

That's my experience with KPA as well (re: updates). Some are minimal, fixing a few little bugs. The last one that came out was huge - new KAOS (Kemper Amps Operating System) that allows it to work with the new on-line editor, also a big upgrade. 

Also, in KPA land, a lot of s/w releases are 'beta' class, so you get to live on the edge a little. LOL Usually not recommended if you gig with it - they recommend the stable 'official' releases for those users.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Sounds like some pretty high standards are being set by both of those companies. There are good reasons for the higher price tag(s). I'll assume L6 does the same with Helix.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> Sounds like some pretty high standards are being set by both of those companies. There are good reasons for the higher price tag(s). I'll assume L6 does the same with Helix.


I dont think anyone updates as quick as fractal, but line 6 does make very handy updates as well.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Someone made a clip of an astable LFO controlling motor speed in a tape delay, and then I spent an hour messing around with that idea, and I'm just so damn happy with this thing. It's been 8 days haha.


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fsears-was-here%2Fstacked-tape-lfo-goes-wild-dirty


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm thinking Elephant and Whale sounds for some reason! Space ships too? 

Sounds pretty cool Budda. You could get pretty Proggy with that unit.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> I'm thinking Elephant and Whale sounds for some reason! Space ships too?
> 
> Sounds pretty cool Budda. You could get pretty Proggy with that unit.


It does so much. The [email protected] runner preset is interesting, I'll upload that clip some time too.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Another fw update and editor update.

So this is what its like being at the front of the fractal update list haha.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

FW12.05 out, Mesa Boogie TC-100 added.

Sweet.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Budda said:


> FW12.05 out, Mesa Boogie TC-100 added.
> 
> Sweet.


Great amp, I LOVE the blue channel on tight mode!


----------

